# Good news! but confused about 21 day protocol.



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi girls please can anyone help me with a few things? I got a call from the clinic today (Lister) to say that i've been matched and have to start the nasal spray on 14th Feb Valentines Day! Very excited but now i'm worried as my flow chart says 21 day protocol, is this when you start down reg? Apparently i should have a period approx 17th Feb( couple days after stopping pill) and then have a scan approx 20th/21st Feb guessing this is the baseline scan? But how can this be day 21? I thought i was really clear about everything but now i've got home i'm worried and haven't got a clue! When is egg collection likely to be? Any help please, Maria xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

maria

when was your last AF? january 24th?
your nasal spray is the start of down-reg normally on day 21....then 3 days later have AF (though this can take up to a week or so depending on the individual) they probably will do your scan once your AF is here.

if all is well on that scan day then your stimms can start so EC is likely to be 10-14 days after that.

to be honest most people downreg for longer than 3 days though, maybe they will scan you once at 3 days and then scan you again before starting stimms

does that make sense? hope i haven't made it more 

ritz.


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Ritz for the reply. My last af was 13th Jan, started pill 14th Jan so will have been on it for exactly one month on 14th Feb which is when i take my last one and start the spray. She said i should have a small bleed around 17th Feb and i have to call in on the 19th Feb to tell them when it started so they can arrange scan which will be either 20th/21st. So i'm really confused! Maria xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

maria

i'm clueless then hun - sorry 

hopefully someone else will be able to help you  

ritz


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello Maria!
I'm probably WAY too late now - you'll be sorted by now. But I've been on the pill since early Jan and started downregging on Feb 8. AF started Sunday and I'm going in tomorrow to be scanned and hopefully start the stims.
You sound like you're on the same sort of cycle - I hope that helps.
Miranda


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Miranda

Hope that your d/r is going well

I will leave you the link for the egg share chat 
all the egg share ladies gather for a chat about their cycles and also general chit chat

You are more than welcome to join us all

heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80134.270

best of luck
Emxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Em!
I keep trying to get back into the chat room, but I'm having real difficulty accessing it. I take ages to get in, then my messages don't appear. I've uninstalled and reinstalled java - I don't know what else I can do!

Any idea what might be happening?

xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya MIranda

I am not sure

try clicking below

*********

If it still doesnt work

Then post to tony on technical support

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=106.0

Hope this helps
Emxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Found out what it was - the Java update I installed. Don't download update 11 if you want to chat!!!


----------

